# Penn 535 Mag Tuning Questions



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone. I just tested my new 535 mag and I think I messed something up. When I got the reel, I cleaned the bearings and put some Xtreme Reel + on them. I haven't been distance casting for too long but this lube works fine on my baitcasters. I'm guessing this was a bad move.

I set the spool tension so that there was a tiny bit of side to side movement and was casting with the mag all the way on. It was fluffing up really bad. All I could do was tighten the spool until it didn't fluff up. I'm wondering if there is something else going on other than the oil.

The specifics of what I was casting with are:
Breakaway HDX
30 lb Ultima Red Ice with a 60 lb mono shock leader.
5oz plus bait

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

oil may be to thin. also you got the mag all the way in?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

It could not even be a problem with the reel. Before you actually sling the weight, make sure the rod has properly "loaded" up. Also another thing you can try is, if your reel starts to fluff up, aim your rod tip at the flying lead. Hope this helps.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

too much line on reel??? Most people overfill their reels, that's a big reel and if you don't need all of it you can take 10 yards at a time until it doesn't fluff. I would think that reel would need a thicker oil too. I wouldn't want my reel on the edge in the field because fishing it will be worse.


----------



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, fellas. The mag was all the way in.

I soaked the bearings In fuel today and re-oiled them with higher viscosity oil. I'm hitting the surf tonight to see how it goes. I'll pay more attention to my technique as well. Most of my distance stuff was on a lighter setup; it could be that I'm just more used to that.


----------



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

Franklin7X57 said:


> too much line on reel??? Most people overfill their reels, that's a big reel and if you don't need all of it you can take 10 yards at a time until it doesn't fluff. I would think that reel would need a thicker oil too. I wouldn't want my reel on the edge in the field because fishing it will be worse.


There's about 1/8" or more of spool showing. I'm not sure if that's too full or not; that's about what I have on my Saltist 30. This reel is bit more bulky. If the new oil doesn't work I'll give this a try. Thanks for th tip.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That line is wayyyy to heavy for that reel. Try 15 to 20lb mono


----------



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> That line is wayyyy to heavy for that reel. Try 15 to 20lb mono


I agree. I'm on the beach now; it's better than yesterday but it's still fluffing a little. I'll put 20 lb on for next weekend. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

To reduce fluff:

More brake blocks
Heavier oil
Less line
Larger diameter line
Less air drag of bait
If casting into the wind, aim lower and consider a heavier sinker.

The 535's that I have cast very well with 30# Big Game and 5 ounces.


----------



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

Don B said:


> The 535's that I have cast very well with 30# Big Game and 5 ounces.


Thanks, Don. I found last night that the pole I was using did best with 5 oz plus bait. Towards the end, I was getting pretty stoked on the performance of the reel. I might still try 20 lb but not sure.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Ironmachin said:


> Thanks, Don. I found last night that the pole I was using did best with 5 oz plus bait. Towards the end, I was getting pretty stoked on the performance of the reel. I might still try 20 lb but not sure.


Natural braking is determined by line diameter and how full the spool is filled. Completely filling the spool with smaller diameter line reduces natural braking.

More line that is smaller in diameter will continue to feed out line at a more constant rate as your lead is slowing in flight. This can lead to fluff and back lash.

May I suggest you take babby steps and try 25# mono instead of 20# mono. And, do not throw out your 30# line.


----------



## Ironmachin (Aug 13, 2012)

Don B said:


> Natural braking is determined by line diameter and how full the spool is filled. Completely filling the spool with smaller diameter line reduces natural braking.
> 
> More line that is smaller in diameter will continue to feed out line at a more constant rate as your lead is slowing in flight. This can lead to fluff and back lash.
> 
> May I suggest you take babby steps and try 25# mono instead of 20# mono. And, do not throw out your 30# line.


That makes sense. I never realized that line diameter contributed to the fluff. 

I'll leave the 30 lb on for the next few sessions and see how it goes. Thanks again, man.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Iron: Welcome to the family. I throw a 525 mag with a 10' Ocean Master using a 3 Oz sinker and 50# braid.

I'm a novice at best and can get at most 100 yards (on a good day).

I just used general purpose 1-2-3 oil on mine, and I re-maged it with: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32065&cat=1
(The 1/4" x 1/10" sized ones).

Here is a link of how to do it: http://www.southernsurffishing.com/articles/penn525.shtml

(I assume that a 525 is similar to a 535??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Manlystanley said:


> Iron: Welcome to the family. I throw a 525 mag with a 10' Ocean Master using a 3 Oz sinker and 50# braid.
> 
> I'm a novice at best and can get at most 100 yards (on a good day).
> 
> ...


That assumption would be incorrect.....completely different mag system design and the 535 does not have the same bearing placement.......not inline (spool) like the 525. You can damage the spool bearings on the 525 with too tight tension control.


----------

